# My new Green Terror



## Gone Fishy (Apr 24, 2016)

Finally getting back into the game after moving back to Toronto...my newest grow out, a 1.5" Green Terror


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks nice. Any other tank mates?


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you, right now only a female convict...


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool. Well I saw your other threads, do you still have the breeding pair of gts?


----------

